# Paladin Spells - Which are best?



## Xilo (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi all,

My paladin just reached 4th level and I was flipping through the many books my DM has trying to come up with a list of the most useful spells. And I was wondering if I could get some ideas of you all. 

We don't come across a lot of undead, but they pop up every now and then. What I do know is that there are a few Devils and their minons floating around so anything to get through DR is also cool.

But just let me know what you/your paladin players use so I can get my head around this one spell a day i now have!! 

Cheers.


----------



## Ogrork the Mighty (Mar 7, 2005)

_Bless Weapon_ for the guaranteed criticals.


----------



## Lord Pendragon (Mar 7, 2005)

At 4th-level my paladin went with _Protection from Evil_.  +2 to saves and AC, protection vs. Mind Control and summoned creatures...  It's a great package.


----------



## Xilo (Mar 7, 2005)

Ogrork the Mighty said:
			
		

> _Bless Weapon_ for the guaranteed criticals.




Yeah I was thinking that one was a sure thing. 
At the moment my list is:
Bless
Bless Weapon
Protection from Evil
Divine Sacrifice (from Complete Divine I think)
Cure Light Wounds
Magic Weapon

Just ones that boost me a little. Bless weapon, plus Smite Evil will pack a rather nice punch I would think.


----------



## FireLance (Mar 7, 2005)

Don't forget _divine favor_, especially after you get a magic weapon and _magic weapon_ becomes less useful.


----------



## Xilo (Mar 7, 2005)

FireLance said:
			
		

> Don't forget _divine favor_, especially after you get a magic weapon and _magic weapon_ becomes less useful.




Is that just in the standard spell list, or in some of the Suplemental rule books?


----------



## Plane Sailing (Mar 8, 2005)

Bless weapon for offense, Protection from Evil for defence. Nothing else comes close IMO.


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Mar 8, 2005)

1st level:

Core:
Bless Weapon
Protection from Evil
Lesser Restoration

Non-core
Divine Sacrifice (CD)
Resurgence (CD)
Traveler's Mount (CD)
Golden Barding (CD--especially good for flying mounts that can't afford the weight of real barding)

2.
Core:
Bull's Strength (it's almost decent if you share it with your mount)
Shield Other (if you're feeling cheesy, cast it on yourself and just take the +1 resistance bonus to saves and +1 deflection bonus to AC for an hour/level)

Yes, second level IS that lousy for paladins

Noncore:
Divine Insight (CV): +5 +clvl bonus to a single skill check within 1 hour per level. Easily the most versatile spell at Pal 2.
Zeal (CD) I've never used it but it should be useful sometime

3.
Core:
Cure Moderate Wounds
Magic Circle vs. evil

Non-core:
Blessing of Bahamut (CD) DR 10/magic--I haven't used it but I'm looking forward to it
Undead-bane Weapon (Libris Mortis)--if Beltine's Blessed Strike from Arcanis is any indication, this will kick ass against undead

4.
Core
Death Ward
Restoration
Holy Sword

Non-core:
Mass Resurgence (CD)
Sacred Haven (CD) This seems mostly useful as a plot thing, but it's a useful plot thing.


----------



## FireLance (Mar 8, 2005)

Xilo said:
			
		

> Is that just in the standard spell list, or in some of the Suplemental rule books?



It's standard. Check your PH or the SRD. Note that the luck bonus to hit and damage has been errataed to cap out at +3 for a 9th-level spellcaster, not that you would have to worry about it with a by-the-book paladin.


----------

